# Flaking Scales?!



## pyroz (Oct 20, 2012)

I have 4 red belly piranha and 2 of them are about 4 inches and other 2 are 2 1/2inches. I feed them maybe once a day. Blood worms, small gold fish, rosey reds, and feeder guppies. I've had them for maybe 2 months and noticed that today it looks like their scales on their back are flaking off and making their back real shiny. I've read about piranhas stress and fish parasites. But have no clue what it could be. Their water temp is fine. They are eating healthy. I really don't know what to do, maybe put them in a bigger tank. Are there any opinions anyone can give me??


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What size tank, and what are the water parameters (nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, ph)?


----------



## pyroz (Oct 20, 2012)

Tank size is a 25 gallon but I figured a little smaller ta
nk wouldn't be a problem until they got bigger. And as for the water I really don't know. I have never followed that stuff and have also had piranhas before but nothing went wrong with them


----------

